# JD X300 bagger ???



## SEAN_ALLEN (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi all. Just bought a 2015 X300 with a 42" deck and Id like to get a bagger kit for it. From the JD website it looks like part# BM21679 is what I need, but I'm not 100% sure if that's all I need, or if that's just the hopper and Ill have to get a chute kit too? Also should I switch to high lift blades? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Sean, welcome to the tractor forum.

You are correct, you need to purchase the chute as well. P/N AM136656. The hi-lift blades will help blow the cuttings into the bags.


----------

